# My new toy - from monday 20th



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2008)

I pick my new toy up on monday! woohoo!





Triumph Trophy 1200

cant wait.


----------



## oldwhitewood (15 Oct 2008)

I don't really know much about bikes but it sure looks good!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Oct 2008)

Bit big  but nice for travelling around, I thinking of getting a bike license!


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Oct 2008)

Love ya work pal! nice one.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Bit big



so am I!! 6 foot 6  I look silly on anything smaller


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Oct 2008)

lol, mini moto


----------



## mick b (15 Oct 2008)

Nice  

Last year, I switched from a Honda 600/4 to a triumph 675/triple, 

You gonna love the sound and the grunt   

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2008)

Showing your age there.  Old mans bike that. lol

Don't mean Triumph. I like Triumphs a lot. I mean the Goldwing style carriers.

mid-life crisis? 

AC


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Showing your age there.  Old mans bike that. lol
> 
> Don't mean Triumph. I like Triumphs a lot. I mean the Goldwing style carriers.
> 
> ...



oh I had that ages ago!

itll be nice to be able to stow helmets and jackets on the bike if we go out anywhere and not have to a) lock them to the bike, or b) carry them around. so it does have its advantages!

might be an old mans bike but it still goes like a train! and Im feeling like an old man anyway


----------



## abates (2 Nov 2008)

mick b said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> Last year, I switched from a Honda 600/4 to a triumph 675/triple,
> 
> ...




Choices, choices 675 or Street Triple???.......maybe even a Speed Triple?  
Have been to the Hinckley factory - well worth a visit you can see this:



tanks and bikes; the gf has alot of competition!


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Nov 2008)

Enjoy matey.  I can't drive nor ride (motorbikes) so I can't really talk. lol

AC


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Nov 2008)

the new street tripple is to die for as well. running the new 675 engine.

id have had one but for the fact that Kerry would have never got on the back!


----------

